#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  сайт-приложение чтобы вручную собрать словарь на основе переводов

## Pyro

http://dhammapada-central.herokuapp.com

пример такого приложения на основе Дхаммапады,
сейчас там пали и английский перевод,
1) на странице любого одного стиха можно выбрать любую пару кусков текста
2) после выбора второго, они добяватся в базу (как бы словарь)
3) внизу страницы появиться отрывочная информация из этой базы: слова, переводы, ссылки на другие тексты с этим словом - то есть базовая функциональность уже есть

а вобще из базы с такой информацией можно легко сделать словарь с отдельными страницами для каждого слова,
или сгенерировать что-то вроде такого

нужно ли вообще такое? или есть идеи? или если нужно добавить другие переводы или иллюстрации, то давайте ссылку

----------

Жека (09.10.2013)

----------


## Pyro

добавил русские переводы и подсветку слов,
пример использования того что уже работает на слайдах: 



> speakerdeck.com/sowcow/dot-dot-dot

----------


## Ассаджи

Доброго времени!

Да, такое нужно для тех, кто изучает пали.

Хорошо бы добавить перевод и иллюстрации в грамматическое объяснение Дхаммапады:

http://buddhism.lib.ntu.edu.tw/BDLM/...sson_pali3.htm

Грамматические обозначения вроде "N.n.  Adv.  Adj.m.  N.m." можно лего заменить по всему тексту, и получится ценное учебное пособие, с произношением всех слов.

----------


## Pyro

спасибо за наводку, добавил озвучки гатх, а структуру/словарь ещё буду обрабатывать, неохота добавлять в виде сырого текста

----------

Жека (09.10.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

Здорово, желаю удачи!

Для диаграмм предложений есть программки: 
http://www.sendraw.ucf.edu/
http://1aiway.com/nlp4net/services/enparser/
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/seng...3810?mt=8&ls=1

----------

Pyro (18.01.2014)

----------


## Pyro

новости проекта:
по ссылке в первом сообщении всё как было;
по новой ссылке http://parallel-text-tool.herokuapp.com/ переписал с нуля ручной механизм сопоставления текстов:
- можно загружать небольшие тексты (на больших - только зависнет минут на пять)
- и делать из них готовые страницы навроде: https://googledrive.com/host/0B6GDOr...N28/built.html
- сам инструмент ни разу не оптимизирован, тормозит итд, но результирующая страница от него не зависит - можно забросить на любой хостинг




> Для диаграмм предложений есть программки:


хотел использовать для этого свой редактор, но ещё не решился браться за эту функциональность

----------

Ассаджи (18.01.2014)

----------


## Pyro

обновил, теперь можно делать такие:
https://googledrive.com/host/0B6GDOr...XVkN28/new.htm
на очереди идея на выходе генерировать что-то вроде теста

----------

